# Need hope...Tell me there is hope for a new fabulous relationship after DIVORCE...



## brokenmama (May 27, 2012)

Please, share your stories. 

Anyone happy in a new relationship after divorce?

How long did it take you?

Where did you meet your SO??


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been dating a woman since shortly (weeks) after I left my 18 year marriage, back in February 2011. To be honest, we started seeing each other looking for a "no strings attached" sexual relationship, as we were both leaving marriages where the intimacy sucked. But strings attached, and we fell in love. 

I'm astoundingly happy. At 45 years old, I finally feel like I'm in a healthy relationship. We have great communication, we're sexually compatible (once a day, whenever possible), and it just feels great.

Just my $0.02

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

brokenmama said:


> Please, share your stories.
> 
> Anyone happy in a new relationship after divorce?
> 
> ...


Broken:

Don't worry about a new relationship now. Of course you can find someone else to be happy or happier with. Don't doubt that. 

Work on yourself, and a relationship will find you when you are ready. 

After a divorce, you need a break. Take your time, too. 

You don't want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire. 

Join clubs that interest you. Go back and take classes at a local college that interest you. 

When you are happy with yourself than you can find someone else to be happy with.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry, I see that you're looking for advice from ladies. Please disregard my post as you wish. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

First have your rebound. This is the person you fall MADLY IN LOVE WITH and swear THEY ARE THE ONE YOU WERE MEANT TO BE WITH. When in reality, you love them because they are simply not your ex. In fact they'll generally be the opposite of your ex (if you weren't in love with your ex when you divorced) or they'll be just like your ex when you first started dating but not after x number of years of marriage.

THEN once that relationship goes up in smoke...You'll have your green light to find the right person for you.

Now the only problem is when you're in your rebound, you won't believe it's your rebound and you won't listen to reason either so it's kind of pointless to bring it up but hey.....


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Brokenmama - I met my current H about 9 months after I left my ex. We met online at match.com. And I'm SO happy!

And I am 32 and have 2 young boys who absolutely love their stepdad and he loves them. Please don't let fear of not finding someone keep you in a bad situation. Good guys are out there and you will find one that loves you AND your kids. All of you will be much better off in the long run.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> First have your rebound. This is the person you fall MADLY IN LOVE WITH and swear THEY ARE THE ONE YOU WERE MEANT TO BE WITH. When in reality, you love them because they are simply not your ex. In fact they'll generally be the opposite of your ex (if you weren't in love with your ex when you divorced) or they'll be just like your ex when you first started dating but not after x number of years of marriage.
> 
> THEN once that relationship goes up in smoke...You'll have your green light to find the right person for you.
> 
> Now the only problem is when you're in your rebound, you won't believe it's your rebound and you won't listen to reason either so it's kind of pointless to bring it up but hey.....


LOL love it!!

I haven't had a "relationship" yet, but have had a blast getting out there and meeting new people.

Dated a girl for about 3 weeks and we had a blast, totally gave me hope that I'm gonna find a really awesome woman and we are going to rock each other's worlds (not sexually, in life.....and sexually too I guess).

Life has so much to offer, just ride the waves. One day the sadness and despair will be over and if you want to find it, there is always an awesome adventure waiting to be had.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

The shorter story would be who DIDN'T find someone new. 

Hmmmmm let me think is there anyone I know that got divorced and is still alone?

<thinking>...............

Nope can't think of a single one. I'm 46 years old and I know plenty of divorced people and ALL of them found someone new within 1-2 years or less.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My suggestion is don't rush it. Participate in group activities you enjoy where you will get to meet new people. If someone strikes your fancy attempt to get to know them better. If not, you're out having a good time doing something you love. 

When it comes to meeting someone special my experience is when you're least expecting...expect it. It's when you're trying to make a point of meeting someone that it never seems to happen.  

I met my partner 8 years ago. I was earning extra money as a dive master (divorces are expensive) and there was a gorgeous woman in my open water scuba class who seemed to be interested in me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Divorce is the end of a marriage not the end of life, I would also say that most divorced people I know have gone onto new relationships within a few years.
Only person I know that hasn't is a good friend of mine but she still has not reconciled the whole experience and it is over 12 years since her divorce. She never worked through the issues, her part in it and generally does not have a good handle on many aspects of life and relationships.

As for me I am 2.5 years out of my marriage and am now in a albeit new but very healthy relationship and am happier than I have been for many, many years. 

We met online but had both been out dating and having random sex with others before we met. Both of us were just looking for fun with no commitment but we found each other and wham now we are growing stronger and stronger every day.


----------

